# 1 Rat wanted in Salem Oregon



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

My 8mo. old spayed female needs company. Let me know what you have.
Spider


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

http://www.petango.com/Forms/ShelterAnimals.aspx?s=0&sh=70&z=


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Perfect!


----------

